# Best liquid to mix miralax with,suggestions



## 13517 (Apr 8, 2005)

i'm normally ibs-d but i took so much immodium over a few months (1 pill everyday) that i became severly constipated,this was found out yesterday by an x-ray. i am backed up from my rectum to my secum so i'm not sure how much that is. i took 3 philips laxatives yesterday around 3 and then 17mg of miralax around 7 at night when i got the perscription. i mixed it with diet coke and it tasted awful. i haven't had a bm yet and i just took another 17mg of miralax a few minutes ago. this time i mixed it with dr.pepper and it helped a bit. so does anyone have any other suggestions on whats good to mix it with? also how long did it take for the miralax to work for you? i have school on monday and i'm hoping to get some bm's by then. thanks


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

juices and tea are my favorites..gatorade too. just avoid it with milk!


----------



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

It works best when mixed with water from my personal experiences....and it tastes just like water so its not bad or anything


----------

